
PlayStation 2 emulator PCSX2 reaches v1.0 - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/playstation-2-emulator-pcsx2-reaches-v1-0-plays-games-in-1080p-2012086/
======
Wajeez
I wonder when would Sony eradicate that project, like they did with Bleem...

I wonder how many of you remember the good old Bleem emulator?

~~~
tadfisher
Sony lost their lawsuits against Bleem!, because Bleem! did not break any laws
or infringe their copyrights. The Bleem! lawsuits set precedents that protect
hardware emulation to this day.

~~~
Wajeez
Technically, you are correct, but let's not forget that hefty legal charges
drove Bleem! out of business, and for that I blame Sony.

